# Diagrama de parte mecanica equipo panasonic sc-AK22



## juanangel2011 (Mar 18, 2012)

amables amigos les agradezco anticipadamente su respuesta: tengo un minicomponente panasonic sc-ak22, la parte de cd,no funciona porque esta atorada,lleno de polvo,yo quise sacar todo para limpiarlo,mi temor es que lo hague mal y lo inutilice el mecanismo,por ello requiero de un diagrama de la parte mecanica del aparato por favor amigos necesito de uds.se que amablemente me apoyaran.gracias


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola compañero, con gusto te ayudamos en tu problema, primero hay que mirar si es solo falta de mantenimiento lo que esta causando el problema, o es alguna desincronizacion del mecanismo y hay que poner a tiempo el mecanismo, si el mecanismo es de 5CD Tipo escalera te recomiendo este video para que lo analices, tambien seria recomendable que subieras algun material, como fotos o imagenes de la parte mecanica del Equipo, ojala a una buena resolucion Max 1024 x 768, con ello mis compañeros y Yº_º te vamos guiando para que no vayas a causar alguna falla mas, Manual de servicio no esta, solo se encuentra manual de Usuario, pero en si todos los mecanismos de 5CD escalera son muy similares, yo ya perdi la cuenta de cuantos mecanismos sincronize cuando trabajaba en una ensambladora de Sichuan jejeje, asi que con gusto te brindo una mano en ello, bueno nos comentas amigo.




Saludos.


----------



## juanangel2011 (Mar 21, 2012)

amigo yiroshi eres tan amable de contestar a mi pregunta gracias,el video es claro,soy nuevo en esta materia como comprenderas al desarmar el equipo temo malograrlo,no se si tendras algun video o algo parecido para que me puedas guiar como desarmar todo el equipo para llegar a la parte del cd,que a simple vista esta lleno de polvo, la falla del equipo es que no funciona la bandeja de cd. saludos desde peru y que hoy y siempre tengas buenos dias


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 21, 2012)

Hola,

El mecanismo de el SC AK22, es el siguiente


----------

